# Slicing bacon - one direction better?



## bregent (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up a nice belly from Costco last week that's curing now. $2.29/lb already skinned. One thing that I've never really thought about is if there is typically a better direction to slice from - one that will yield more consistent mix of fat and lean so you don't wind up with some slices all lean and others all fat? For example, in the image below I have lines indicating one possible direction of cut  - the other possible would be a right angle from that. Or, does it 'just depend' ? Thanks,













belly.jpg



__ bregent
__ Jul 31, 2015


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 31, 2015)

Usually I try to find the longest running "grain" and slice across it. Sometimes I look at the longest side and slice across that. But if you look closely the grain runs every which way so you won't go wrong either way


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2015)

I slice bacon the opposite of what you have drawn there....  for me, the bacon is a lot more tender....    try it both ways and decide for yourself....


----------



## sloweddy (Aug 28, 2015)

I slice across the grain but I don't know if it makes a difference. Bregent's post I presume is fairly recent as I picked up abt 10lbs from COSTCO earlier this week and it was also $2.29. Living in the Atlanta I don't know if that price is good,bad or otherwise. I am looking fora farm to table source for fresh pork, any ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2015)

You will have to find a farm that will sell you pigs on the hoof....


----------

